# need insulation, what is the best



## misspink1908 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have am getting a new roof 11/23/11 on the addition of the house. It needs installation as well. The roof is over the family room and eat-in part of the kitchen. What is it I need to know about the installation? size, weight, or some kind of... Well I went to HD and it had R30 R19 on pink panther rolls of installation, what is the difference? What is the best? It is going in the ceiling and I want to cut down on these heating bills. The bills in Michigan during the winter are as large as a house note ($500-800 a month). help please!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

misspink1908 said:


> I have am getting a new roof 11/23/11 on the addition of the house. It needs installation as well. The roof is over the family room and eat-in part of the kitchen. What is it I need to know about the installation? size, weight, or some kind of... Well I went to HD and it had R30 R19 on pink panther rolls of installation, what is the difference? What is the best? It is going in the ceiling and I want to cut down on these heating bills. The bills in Michigan during the winter are as large as a house note ($500-800 a month). help please!


 the difference between them is the insulating value R30 is the better of the two ..will insulate your attic area comes in 24"wide and 16" wide ...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Depends on your location in Michigan, find your Zone below the map: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm

Find your ceiling insulation requirements with your Zone here: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm
Either R-38 or R-40. Read this on air sealing the attic before insulating; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNHwd56o0AxLi8-V03E5cMUmwWATQw&cad=rja

And ventilation: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-102-understanding-attic-ventilation?full_view=1

Figuring your venting requirements: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

Will the roofer be installing ridge vents or soffit vents, or are they pre-existing?

Gary


----------



## misspink1908 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Gary!!!!!!


----------



## misspink1908 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry it took so long. This roof is over an addition eat in part of the kitchen and the family room it has no vents but a Breath stack thingy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words in this case.


----------

